# Moving pictures-TT videos posted



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Moving pictures - TT design & driving videos posted*

Found this on YouTube , thought you all might enjoy

Design development - http://youtu.be/IzulVEesW8I

TTS footage- http://youtu.be/XKqgE43QcMI

TT footage - http://youtu.be/B3QL09ew3jM

[Updated with full footage in single clips]


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Nice and thanks for sharing!


----------

